# eBay's 24W HID Torch Flashlight 2000 Lumens



## cdesigns (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm looking for a nice portable HID flashlight in the $130 max budget.
I found this one on ebay and the specs looks decent and the beam shot too, but its from china and you know how it is.

Under $100 shipped _link removed_

Does anyone tested this HID flashlight yet? Any good?


----------



## fortean101 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have had one and it is was a very powerful torch for the money with a decent runtime as well great for casual use, the build quality was in general as to be expected, the reflector on mine was not that great with rings etc but it could throw it's beam over 300 metres! The 6000k (or more) colour temperature was too harsh on my eyes and negated the large amounts of lumens being put out, for the price though it was alot torch for the money


----------



## cdesigns (Oct 10, 2010)

fortean101 said:


> I have had one and it is was a very powerful torch for the money with a decent runtime as well great for casual use, the build quality was in general as to be expected, the reflector on mine was not that great with rings etc but it could throw it's beam over 300 metres! The 6000k (or more) colour temperature was too harsh on my eyes and negated the large amounts of lumens being put out, for the price though it was alot torch for the money


 
Thanks for the quick response, I did a little search on the light and there is a US seller carrying this light just 3 hours from me, this week I will be in the area to pick up one. Almost the same price with tax, $91 not bad

I will post some beam shots once I get it


----------



## fortean101 (Oct 10, 2010)

It makes alot of sense to get one from a fairly local dealer rather than overseas, just in case, not that I had any problems with mine. I sold it because I had bought other flashlights and needed the money!


----------



## jkilo (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a 24w Wolf-eyes boxer that I picked up a while back, and while it's interesting to have a maglite-sized HID, once the novelty wore off, I didn't get much use out of it. The quality is not very high. As Fortean pointed out, the 6000k beam is yuck. 

I've since picked up a vara2000 which surpasses it's output and throw, and it's variable down to less than a lumen. LEDs have really come a long way.

I personally find that the HIDs make more sense in the larger form-factors, like lanterns.

Good luck, whatever you decide. :tinfoil:


----------



## dudemar (Oct 10, 2010)

It's tempting at that price but I would avoid it:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/296393

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3538369&postcount=20

I know these aren't the same light you want, but you get the idea. Be sure to check on the store's return policy.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 10, 2010)

By the look of it, look like a 24W, which is much less efficient than 35W,
24W only throw about 40K lux, a SST-90 in Mag Rebel SMO will out throw it.


----------



## sl33pyriceboi (Oct 12, 2010)

im not a fan of it. i shortly sold mine shortly afterwards to a friend.


----------



## josepoyanuk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,

I received exactly the same 24w HID in the photo, one month ago.

What I can tell you is that the beam is not that concentrated at all !!
You can see in the photo what kind of lens it has: double curve. I suspected this from the begining and confirmed on arrival. The flashlight is always in flood mode. When you turn the head the central area makes a spot, but not concetrated. In fact it's difficult to see the difference between the spot and the flood area.

The head ratles. So I can't see how this thing is going to be rainproof as the seller rates it. Mine arrived in aluminium box with all extras, impressive at the begining, for the price.

Paint finish is good quality, but I didnt test it in the field. 
It arrived covered in oil.
The torch is very thick you dont realize about that in the picture.

I dont see how it's going to be possible to dismount the bulb when it burns out; everything looks like use only once.

Pointed to the wall my 35w HID gives so much light you cant see. This 24w have just half the power.

Does it worth it? Well I like it.
If you want a concentrated beam, stay away from this.


jose


----------

